# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BB5 Easy best Dongle تحديثات :  Infinity Nokia [BEST] v2.25 - Nokia MTKx 15/20 digits Fast SPUnlock enabled !

## mohamed73

*Infinity Nokia [BEST] v2.25 - Nokia MTKx 15/20 digits Fast SPUnlock enabled ! * - Service operations improved
 MTKx: Improved "Security Repair" feature 
- SPUnlock operations improved
 Nokia MTKx 15/20 digits Fast SPUnlock enabled
 All existing Nokia phones supported :
 Nokia 105 ( all RM-alias )
 Nokia 108 ( all RM-alias )
 Nokia 130 ( all RM-alias )
 Nokia 215 ( all RM-alias )
 Nokia 216 ( all RM-alias )
 Nokia 220 ( all RM-alias )
 Nokia 222 ( all RM-alias )
 Nokia 225 ( all RM-alias )
 Nokia 230 ( all RM-alias ) 
- Other
Some bugfixes and improvements at all  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
New method to *upload firmware* files to support area - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
New method to *download firmware* files from support area - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Infinity-Box 11 (eleven) years (2005 - 2016) updates and support as nobody else* - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Unlock Codes (Huawei, SE, Motorola, Samsung etc.), iPhone Unlock, Software Activations* - *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## sherif_elking

thankessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

تحديث رائع
شكرا اخي محمد
متابعة صاروخية

----------


## samy kandel

شكرا اخي محمد

----------


## الريس الجعفرى

مشكووووووووووووووور

----------


## ابواحمدباشا

مشكوريييييييييييين

----------


## haiba

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

